# AX8 - Damn it!!! I can't wait!!!



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sold my AXII XL to fund the AX8. Fractal said they started shipping but I don't think anyone who signed up on the wait list has received an invite yet. I signed up the first day about 5 hours after it opened. I sure hope I get in on the first wave, I sorely miss my Axe!! In hindsight, I should have kept the XL and sold it after my name came up, what a moron I am!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

Hope you get it soon


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ya you kind of went backwards haha. Fractal makes some nice stuff.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Budda said:


> Ya you kind of went backwards haha. Fractal makes some nice stuff.


Well, I don't consider it going backwards. I was tired of lugging around a pedalboard and a rack case(along with a guitar and wedge), the whole idea of going digital was to minimize the amount of gear I had to transport. Since the AX8 is identical is sound to it's big brother I don't feel it's a downgrade, I only use one amp and one cab on any given preset so the abilities of the XL were wasted on me. I just wish they would have been a little more clear on when they were shipping these things. Might be 2016 by the way it sounds!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I meant selling the axe 2 before getting the AX8 haha


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Budda said:


> I meant selling the axe 2 before getting the AX8 haha


Ah, OK. You're right though, stupid to sell it so soon. I guess when a company says "to start shipping by the end of October" you need to take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

pat6969 said:


> Ah, OK. You're right though, stupid to sell it so soon. I guess when a company says "to start shipping by the end of October" you need to take that with a grain of salt.


Any update? I know it would take a very long time to get one at this point, but the AX8 is tempting me...would like to hear first hand comments!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Very tempting unit


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I have the FX8 coupled with a Boogie Mark V....never going back to my old pedal board.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Never?!? C'mon... something you must still miss about the old setup?


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

marauder said:


> Any update? I know it would take a very long time to get one at this point, but the AX8 is tempting me...would like to hear first hand comments!


Yes, I bought a Kemper rack and remote! Got tired of the waiting and the shenanigans that are going on over at the fractal camp. Too exhausting to elaborate, but I'd be embarrassed if I was associated with Fractal. I got on the list day 1 but not sure my name will ever come up. I might still buy it because it's a top notch product but I won't participate at the Fractal forum, it's laughable.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Never?!? C'mon... something you must still miss about the old setup?


I also have the FX8 and I'm pretty blown away as well. The OD's, modulation and time based effects are all killer. I was playing with the looper this evening - simple to use and loaded with many features similar to the Boomerang (reverse, half time). The bonus for me is how user friendly the unit is (the editor software makes it even more simple). I've never been a fan of multi effects units and the FX8 has changed all that. I use the 2 cable method (the loop on my matchless is useless) and it still is superb. Highly recommended - top notch effects, looper and switcher unit. It's a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

So what is the street price for one of these units and where do you get them? Sorry if this has been discussed ad nauseam here and I missed it.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The aX8 is around $us1,400 new but not sure if they are available now. For the FX8, check Reverb or TGP or you can buy new directly from Fractal


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh the multi unit route is tempting, again, with the latest and greatest offerings. I witnessed the Helix in action and it is just too much for me at this point, I didn't like the Kemper much, wonder how the Fractal will play out?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I suspect the prices of the FX8 will come down once the AX8 starts shipping but ....the price (to me) of the FX8 is great value. I'm a big fan of thegigrig switching gear and for the same price, you get all the effects and a looper with the FX8 with no compromise on the quality of the effects and in one convenient "box". My BB preamp pedal sounds exactly like the virtual one in the FX8, stellar delays, verbs etc. best purchase I've done this year.

I also have an AXE FX which I use in its simplest form - I use the presets already set up for recording and practicing. With the FX8, I can tweak it without causing a brain cramp...the learning curve on the FX8 is probably a couple hours for a new Fractal user and with the editor software, it's really a breeze. I am not a tweaker per se and like the "less buttons" option on my pedals. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2015)

Meanwhile the Canadian dollar slips lower and lower... Down to .72 cents today.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Great opportunity for a Canadian company to develop and sell a competing unit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

